# Pensacola Beach Pier and Bridges ???



## mcbig1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Yall,
My brothers and I are headed down tomorrow night and are gonna be fishing thursday morning till sunday.I was just wondering what is biting
at the pier and Bob Sykes ?
Thanks,mike


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mcbig1 said:


> Hey Yall,
> My brothers and I are headed down tomorrow night and are gonna be fishing thursday morning till sunday.I was just wondering what is biting
> at the pier and Bob Sykes ?
> Thanks,mike


White trout have been relatively thick at Sykes. Also been schools of blues cruising through there - just gotta find them. The bull reds are out there as well but they're scattered & have had a nasty habit of running with baits for 10 to 12 seconds & then dropping them lately. Not sure about the pier. 

Tight lines, 
Sawyer.


----------

